# Head Monster 78 vs Blizzard Magnum 8.1 vs Elan Magfire 78ti/82ti??



## The Sneak (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay
I previously posted that my current quiver consists of Fischer RX8s (165cm) and Watea 78s (167cm). I find the Wateas to be good skis but not the best edge hold and lacking in energy/fun on groomers. However, the Watea 78s are pretty good in pow/trees/bumps for a hack like me. They are also excellent spring slush/corn skis IMO. I'm just used to the hyper feeling of the RX8s and so I'm looking for something that sorta bridges the 2 skis.

I ski anything from groomers to low angle bumps/woods to easier backcountry/off piste stuff. I'm fairly incompetent on huge, steep bumps but okay everywhere else. Level 7-8. Ski ~30 days per year the last few years after several yrs away from skiing. Started skiing in 89 @ temple mtn. 5' 8" 155 lbs.

I was looking at volkl AC50s but I'm told they are really a wide carving ski and not so hot off piste. Reviews on the Magfire 78 and 82, Blizzard Magnum, and Head Monster 78 are all very good. Am I on the right track here? 165-172ish? 

Any opinions on these skis? The Monster iM 78 seems to be a universal favorite. Home hill is Wa Wa but will get 10-15 days elsewhere...saddleback, cannon, sunday river, beast, okemo, sugarbush etc.

Dan


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Okay
> I previously posted that my current quiver consists of Fischer RX8s (165cm) and Watea 78s (167cm). I find the Wateas to be good skis but not the best edge hold and lacking in energy/fun on groomers. However, the Watea 78s are pretty good in pow/trees/bumps for a hack like me. They are also excellent spring slush/corn skis IMO. I'm just used to the hyper feeling of the RX8s and so I'm looking for something that sorta bridges the 2 skis.
> 
> I ski anything from groomers to low angle bumps/woods to easier backcountry/off piste stuff. I'm fairly incompetent on huge, steep bumps but okay everywhere else. Level 7-8. Ski ~30 days per year the last few years after several yrs away from skiing. Started skiing in 89 @ temple mtn. 5' 8" 155 lbs.
> ...


 
On the right track with the monsters,  I would go up though in width.  82 or 88.  I swear by the 88 as a do everything ski.  Again try spadout.com for deals.  It does all of the searching for you.


----------



## DBNewman (Oct 28, 2009)

Agreed - if you are thinking more 'off piste', then your are not thinking wide enough. I have a pair of Monster 78's and love the way they ski on firm to groomed conditions. The race-build shines through. Since then, I've been pushing up into the 80's and find that 90mm is the top end for a one-ski quiver. After that, you are looking at owning two pair of skis.

As for the AC50, it is a bit stiff when it comes to true 'off piste'. It's no coincidence that the wider skis on the market have a much softer flex pattern than in years past. Fortunately, most know how to keep the torsional rigidity in tact.

Finally, don't over analyze this. Your boots are your most important investment. A proper fit will improve the performance of any ski you choose.  

Good luck & have a great season.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 28, 2009)

Well
I was presented with a crazy deal on a pair of Line Prophet 90's in 172cm, new 09's in the wrapper. So I bought 'em. Now I just need some bindings.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Well
> I was presented with a crazy deal on a pair of Line Prophet 90's in 172cm, new 09's in the wrapper. So I bought 'em. Now I just need some bindings.



Keep an eye on Tramdock. A few looks have been popping up recently.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Well
> I was presented with a crazy deal on a pair of Line Prophet 90's in 172cm, new 09's in the wrapper. So I bought 'em. Now I just need some bindings.


 

Do tell.  How much?


----------

